# R0212E and R0213E   Platoon PEOPLE.....LOL



## Mamma Bear (29 Jan 2006)

Well to all of those who know me HOPE ALL IS WELL.. ......Think about most of you guys often and well some i can live without. ..JK. Things at my end are great Pat Platoon was and remains to be not a good place but hey cant complain....Wrote a Memo and im attached posted to PETAWAWA for 6 months working as a Medic...Then when everything is good to go back to St Jean i go. So this old lady aint giving up on nothing. Hope all of yous are doing well on ur training and keeping ur chins up high...Remember u made it thru MS`s Mcpl`s and Sgt`s and WO`s from St Jean nothing could be worse than that....

"LEAD OR FOLLOW OR GET THE HELL OUTTA THE WAY'.....Calow miss u sunshine and congrats on Grad Day   :-*


----------



## ThatsLife (4 Feb 2006)

Aren't you the one they called "mama bear"?  I don't know if you remember me, I was on PAT Platoon just before the Christmas vacation. I was the guy who didn't have a ticket.

The only 17 year old male there.


----------



## GO!!! (4 Feb 2006)

Mamma Bear said:
			
		

> Hope all of yous are doing well on ur training and keeping ur chins up high...Remember u made it thru MS`s Mcpl`s and Sgt`s and WO`s from St Jean nothing could be worse than that....





methinks you have some unpleasant surprises in the future - it does'nt get much easier than St. Jean.....


----------



## Mamma Bear (4 Feb 2006)

Well Go been there done that many years ago in Cornwallis this post was just saying hey to my fellow platoon mates.........went thru long time ago and doing it all over again.....St Jean a mental emotional place but made the best of friends and just keeping in touch...


----------



## Mamma Bear (4 Feb 2006)

Hey Thats Life........yepper i remember you and Yepper they still call me Mamma Bear.....not in St Jean anymore doing OJT in Petawawa with my family and loving it.......Hope all is well with you....


----------



## Molested (14 Feb 2006)

Sup.

We've lost a ton of people since BMQ. SQ and DP1 are a little different from St. Jean. We're all set to go 3RCR so you'll probably see us in Pet.

Ricky says hi.


----------



## Mamma Bear (14 Feb 2006)

Well when u all end up here in Pet it will be me clearing in thru Med Records...gotta love it. I heard got a call from Ricky a few wknds ago and he said that most of yas are on ur way to 3RCR...well im around the beer is in the fridge chilly and ill dig out the BBQ outta the snow back...Good luck to you all and see ya when u get to Pet...Tell everyone hey from Mamma Bear


----------



## perreault (5 Mar 2006)

Hey Mamma Bear      remember me!!!!!  nice to see that your enjoyin Pet,  a good gang of us (13) made it to platoon and are now on r0238e,  we'll be gone as of april 12th.  Hope all is well and you never have to say en francas maintenant


----------



## Mamma Bear (6 Mar 2006)

Yepper remember you sunshine Hope all is well and will be thinking of ya when ur graduating. All is well in Petawawa and take care and good luck in the future....


----------



## Mamma Bear (9 Mar 2006)

Well to all 0212 and 0213 guys in Meaford.......mmmmmmmmm keep ur chins up and remember only 3 wks to go and u will finally get to realize the military is totally different a wee bit of freedom headed ur way....Well least i hope so....Thinking of u guys always and tell Pilon the beer is a chilling..........Take Care guys and safe trip to Petawawa......  And Remember ur the strong ones ur still hanging in there Miss ya and see ya soon


----------

